# exfoliating problem!



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 30, 2005)

ok so i juSs got this new exfoliator from the body shop i think its peachy clean exfoliator...ok it works GREAT on the majority of my face, it helps to slough away dead skin and what not, but it WILL NOT exfoliate the dead skin on my cheeks near my nose, i dont know whats wrong! anyone know whats up?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

i dunno but i have the st.ives exfoliating scrub and that always works for me.you think maybe its drying out your face also?which would be weird.try putting a deep moisturizer on your face for a bit like 10 mins or so and then try exfoliating,that might work.sometimes i know sounds weird,i put conditioner on my face in the shower then exfoliate lol,works for me,dunno if its ok for your skin but never hurt mine and i have extremly sensitive skin.and the st.ives scrub is in a orange jar and it leaves my skin moisturized i dont even really need moisturizer after,makes it so silky smooth


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 30, 2005)

so with your conditioner do you leave it ON and exfoliate? haha it doesnt sound too weird though, i use conditioner too sometimes so soften my face..thanks though!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

nah i just leave it on for a min then rince and exfoliate,but it might be better to do both at the same time,didn't think of that.hey you gave me an idea! thanks


----------



## user3 (Dec 30, 2005)

Have you tried to do it while in the shower or after steaming the face?
I have found that area to be a difficult area and usually if you can get the skin soft it will work better.


----------



## swaly (Dec 30, 2005)

You should also moisturize well afterwards...maybe the exfoliating is drying out your skin and creating flakes in that area.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah thats what i was thinking also,do you have combination skin? that might be it also,some areas just might need more help to beautify lol


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah i have combination skin..when i exfoliate, i do it in the shower...and i run my face under the water for a few minutes, exfoliate, get out and moisturize..im going to try the conditioner WITH the exfoliator and put more moisturizer in the dry area...sound good? haha i hope it works! thanks guys!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah sounds good let us know if it worked,i hate winter skin


----------



## Isis (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Have you tried to do it while in the shower or after steaming the face?
I have found that area to be a difficult area and usually if you can get the skin soft it will work better._

 
I was just about to suggest that to break up the congestion


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2005)

use some hot water to rinse your face with and then exfoliate. after that, try using a toner and then put some moisturizer on and leave it over night, then when you wake up in the morning wash your face again. that might help a bit


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 31, 2005)

speaking of toner...ive never known exactly what it is and what it does...could someone explain? haha im a lil clueless on some stuff here


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2005)

toner is kind of like a deep cleaner for your pores and it's supposed to improve your skintone


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 1, 2006)

oh ok thanks! i actually used some of my friend's toner last night and i could really tell that my skintone was more even then it used to be...thanks so much guys!


----------



## Isis (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_toner is kind of like a deep cleaner for your pores_

 
I don't mean to correct you, but if you look up the function of a toner it's used for the following:
- remove any residue left behind by cleaners.
- restore the skin's natural pH balance post cleansing.
- temporary tightening effects on both skin and follicle openings, helping to temporarily tighten these follicles.
- occasionally help certain skin conditions, dependingon ingredients.

That can all be referenced in _Milady's Standard Fundamentals for Estheticians_ pg. 229


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 1, 2006)

Try doing a deep mask (after cleansing with hot water), I find that good masks will unclog pores, wipe away dead skin cells, and improve complexion.  After that, use a gentle exfoliator and finish up with a moisturizing cleanser (C.O. Bigelow makes a great one).  Put on a thin layer of moisturizer before bedtime, and this should help get away those dead skin cells // patches.

- Remember to only exfoliate 2 - 3 times a week, and mask about 2 times a week for best results.  Too much exfoliation will actually iritate and dry out the skin.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks so much guys! i really appreciate it!


----------

